# What type of chicken is she



## CatAndCrookedCricket (6 mo ago)

Hey there I’m new to the forum and I was wondering if any of you can tell what breed of chicken this is we adopted her ( on April 9th and she was a few days old)after a visit to the tractor supply when we saw she had a crooked neck at first we thought it was a vitamin deficiency but now we know it is genetic ( she recently was taken by some animal in our backyard rip cricket) anyways do any of you know what type of chicken she is? 

























Here are some baby photos of her
View attachment 44859

View attachment 44860


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At first I thought Red Star but the black feathers nixed that. A Red Sex link? @fuzzies is really good with them.

I'm sorry you lost her. You were giving her a chance to live a good life even with her defect.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, sorry for your loss.


----------



## CatAndCrookedCricket (6 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> At first I thought Red Star but the black feathers nixed that. A Red Sex link? @fuzzies is really good with them.
> 
> I'm sorry you lost her. You were giving her a chance to live a good life even with her defect.


Thank you!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Ah, so sorry you lost her! She looked very healthy despite her deformity. You did an excellent job at raising her!

Red feathering and a rose comb, plus originating from Tractor Supply, all adds up to her being a Hoover Hatchery Cinnamon Queen. They're a type of Wyandotte-based red sexlink mix, hence the rose comb where most hatchery red sexlinks have a single comb.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. 
FYI: It's called "roach back", a deformity of the spine and is genetic.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Cinnamon queen, I believe.


----------

